

Oracle.com is down? - chrislomax
http://www.oracle.com/index.html

======
samarudge
They're having database issues, it gave them an error code but no-one
understood what it meant so they had to Google it. The first Google result was
a non-sensical post on forums.oracle.com so they gave up and went to lunch.

(This will only make sense to anyone with experience with Oracle Database)

~~~
Killah911
Nice one!

------
chrislomax
Ironically I was looking at it when they had sent me a marketing email for
their new cloud computing service...

Yes I am fully aware that it's not a networking issue but it's still ironic

------
chrislomax
It appears to be back up now!

It was down for a good 45 minutes though from when I got the email

------
deweller
And now its back up. 8:53 CT.

